# Telling everyone the news



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

I guess I am moving from the going through a divorce or separation to it is actually happening, I am wondering how you told people about your new status. We will tell our kids soon (22 and 24), then can let the rest of the family know. One of my sisters already knows. I was thinking about inviting my girlfriends over for a girls night and tell them all at once. Please tell me how you handled it


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

are you divorced? it would seem like this would be more appropriate in going through divorce if you're not...just my 2 cents


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

Everyone there is trying not to get divorced, I wanted to see how folks here handled it, learn from your experiences. I am not divorced, but I need to tell people it is happening to me


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

The ex decided for the boht of us.... there was nothing i could say or do to fight for the marriage....I had a very difficult time talking about it because i would start tearing up, crying like a fool.... I only told my fam and closet friends because it was very emotional to have to talk about it EVERY SINGLE TIME someone knew....

Its still hard to swallow the fact that I have an ex-husband and I am someone's ex wife....just weird... lol


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Shelly29 said:


> The ex decided for the boht of us.... there was nothing i could say or do to fight for the marriage....I had a very difficult time talking about it because i would start tearing up, crying like a fool.... I only told my fam and closet friends because it was very emotional to have to talk about it EVERY SINGLE TIME someone knew....
> 
> Its still hard to swallow the fact that I have an ex-husband and I am someone's ex wife....just weird... lol


When I read your posts it's like talking about my own feelings. I never thought I would be someone's ex wife. God just when I think how proud I was of him.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

When you are ready to talk, you will. 

I didn't want to for a long time. When people ask me, it still jars me sometimes. in fact, I feel I get defensive sometimes.


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

notreadytoquit said:


> When I read your posts it's like talking about my own feelings. I never thought I would be someone's ex wife. God just when I think how proud I was of him.


Yeah..i hear you, I was always his number 1 supporter, and was always proud of him....we met while he was in the Marines and never thought I would date a guy much less marry a Marine but gosh i was proud to be his wife...

when the time is right, you will slowly get back to that phase where it doesnt pain you as much to talk about him or think about him. You will be happy that he was in your life.... Im still at the stage where at times im super thankful for the 8 yrs...cause i wouldnt be where i am now, but i still ache inside, it still kills...


----------

